# House Settlement



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Wanted to tell you all that my house settlement just successfully went through!

We'll be moving in when the current tenant moves out in a couple of weeks - we're pretty stoked.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope it has a nice place in which you can shoot?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey there, Bun. Congrats!!! I wish you and yours all the best in your new home. Hope the move and associated responsibilities do not cut into your slingshot time! We need you here ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats mate, Nice to hear that.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome sauce dude congrats to you and the better looking one 

/me Checks air fares to Perth.... HOUSE PARTY!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Grats, Man... I know you have been waiting for something like this for a loooong time...

make sure you paint a big lightning bolt on the outside wall 

LGD


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats man.

SMS


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations! I second the lightening bolt. Maybe on the door, or at least the doorbell... make 'em think twice before pushing it.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone - yeah, it's been a long time coming.

Hrawk, u gotta make it  I'll put on a keg!

It's funny how one of the first things we think of is slingshot shooting when purchasing a house. I had that in my mind. 
I was walking thru the house. 
Feels nice.. Tick.
Decent living space.. Tick. 
*walks out the back.. walks back inside* 
"I'd like to make an offer, please".

I think I'll have an under-cover, well lit shooting area. This will mean, when I'm on uni break and working 9-5, I can still shoot when I get back from work!

http://www.realestate.com.au/property-duplex+semi+detached-wa-spearwood-112982547


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good news mate, glad to hear all worked out.... looking forward to doing the same here too, when the bills stop coming... or ease up.... :'(


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man that:s a perfect back yard for shooting that you are purchasing, too bad the house is in the way 

I am really glad for you man, and if you whip out the keg, I might have to schedule a flight there too 

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys - I really appreciate the well wishes. I just wish we could really have a house warming and all destroy some cans.


----------

